
Coronavirus: Why Everyone Was Wrong - walterbell
https://medium.com/@vernunftundrichtigkeit/coronavirus-why-everyone-was-wrong-fce6db5ba809
======
Nicksil
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23746969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23746969)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23813500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23813500)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23817497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23817497)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23828435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23828435)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23835507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23835507)

